# AquaClear Filter Media



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

TO those who use Aquaclear HOB Power Filters...the unit comes with a Filter Sponge, A Carbon Pack and a Biomax Pack. I've noticed a lot of people on this forum uses different materials in their filters. What do you use as filter media?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I simply use the sponge and biomax, carbon rarely needed. Some i believe will put in polyfiber between the sponge and biomax, i occasionally will just run marineland's blue poly fiber if i have no extra sponges on hand.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> I simply use the sponge and biomax, carbon rarely needed. Some i believe will put in polyfiber between the sponge and biomax, i occasionally will just run marineland's blue poly fiber if i have no extra sponges on hand.


Exactly. Filter floss, sponge, and biomax.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I currently have 18 ACs running. Every one has sponges and floss, never saw the point to biomax.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmm..does help with biological filteration but IMO just easier to rinse and put back in when it gets clogged up then a sponge is.


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

I must be lazy because I run two sponges in each AquaCear. I place the sponges vertically ( Up and down ) instead of horizontally ( flat across ) 
this allows more surface area for the bacteria to grow, doesn't slow down water flow, BUt does not stop or block smaller particles that are passed through the filter.

I only use the BioMax or Carbon on new tanks, or on tanks after they have been medicated. I have used in the past the quick tie media bags full of peat, crushed coral and other things to help alter PH and water hardness but i finally gave up trying to alter my water ..

edited for spelling


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

I use sponges in all of mine. I only use carbon after medicating and when setting up a new tank. But I don't leave it in very long.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

I use biomax and sponges in mine. I don't use carbon, even on the new tanks. THe only time I use carbon is after medicating a tank other than the HT.


----------



## jeremy242 (Jan 31, 2006)

I run aquaclears alos but i have them with the foam, a piece of floss sheet, carbon and then biomax and i have the carbon in the whole time. I see that a lot of you don't even use the carbon. I thought that the carbon removed the bad things from the water and that it had to bee there. Can you guys explain why you don't run the carbon. Thanks.


----------



## Fishy Lee (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm in the same boat...I love aquaclears first of all....I do the traditional sponge, carbon, and biomax. Why no carbon???


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

from my understanding Carbon is good at removing elements from the water. Problem is it removes Good and bad elements. It also has a limited Life span. Thats the reason the manufacturers recommend remving it once a month and replacing it. Its been said ( i do not have proof ) that the carbon will absorb and absorb until finally it can't absorb anymore at that time it goes inactive releasing all the elements it has been absorbing back into the water..

Myself I can not see spending $$ on something that isn't needed. I do have Carbon for my filters. I find the carbon is great to use after having to medicate a tank, or if the tank starts to develop a bad smell. The smell is a sign of other things wrong but carbon can help with the smell,while you get the tank back in order.

Filter floss betweenthe sponge and bio max is a great way to polish or remove fine particles from the water. Myself I don't care to much about the beauty of most of my tanks, as they are for my enjoyment and for the fish to breed in.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

ravekiss? is it just me, or have you been missing for a while???


----------

